# Alessandra Ambrosio - At C&A Barbie and Hot Wheels fashion show, Sao Paulo 17.03.09 x6 + Update x5



## Tokko (19 März 2009)

​


----------



## Buterfly (20 März 2009)

:thx: für eins meiner Lieblingsmodels


----------



## rabbit69 (20 März 2009)

vielen dank


----------



## richgirl (29 März 2009)

hab hier noch ein paar bilder


----------



## Buterfly (29 März 2009)

:thx: euch beiden für die tollen Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## Q (29 Aug. 2009)

Buterfly schrieb:


> :thx: für eins meiner Lieblingsmodels



dto! :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (31 Aug. 2009)

nicht umsonst eines der best bezahltesten models der welt:thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Dez. 2009)

Danke für die Pics :thumbup:


----------



## sahne (9 Nov. 2012)

the most beautiful girl in the world


----------

